# Guild Wars



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 20, 2008)

I was just wondering.....could Guild Wars be run, in any form, on the Intel 965 Express Family Chipset?


----------



## Tormented Seeker (May 20, 2008)

There was a thread about Intel GMA950 (I believe that is your GPU, correct me if I'm wrong) and it's gaming potential on notebookreviews forum. While it is true that it's not the best choice for gaming, many underestimate it; some older games could be run decently, others have certain graphical errors. 

As I was looking into buying a cheap laptop with one such integrated GPU (however, I didn't), I remember reading through some comments on the games it could run - Guild Wars was one of them, but I recall the poster saying he didn't get a very high framerate.


----------

